# Rock Crawling course in central ohio



## Blubyurc (Dec 19, 2009)

any one intrested
if so we can build one, just start posting and we will build it!


----------



## RCRSC (Mar 9, 2010)

come on guys we'll be open on 4-10 we can build outdoor rock crawling course:thumbsup:


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

do you know of the central ohio crawler guys? holycaveman, eep pee?


----------



## JayTRXBlazer (Jul 31, 2020)

Looking for rock crawler events in Columbus Ohio area


----------



## JayTRXBlazer (Jul 31, 2020)

Blubyurc said:


> any one intrested
> if so we can build one, just start posting and we will build it!


Just start tearing up my backyard story race tracks for the slashers and starting a rock crawling course in the woods behind the house


----------

